# Grey foam for between tank and cabinet



## Stu Worrall (9 Oct 2009)

done a search and not found anything so does anyone know where to get this from to fit a 90x45cm tank either online or in a shop?  

Id like it to be a dark grey so it matches the tank and ive seen the clearseel mats in a LFS but they were all too small.

by the way, do people still use these?


----------



## Superman (9 Oct 2009)

I've got a clearseal black one under my nano but not seen any other than those.
I had to cut mine to fit the tank.


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Oct 2009)

cheers clark. ive checked but the max clearseal do is 15" and id need 17" for the 45cm depth.  Anybody know if I used two will I see the join or does it get fully squashed?



			
				Clearseal website said:
			
		

> Available in the following sizes
> 18x12"
> 24x12"
> 24x15"
> ...


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Oct 2009)

Doesn't TGM do ADA garden mat?  not sure on price or sizes though.


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Oct 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Doesn't TGM do ADA garden mat?  not sure on price or sizes though.


i dunno steve. i didnt check as I assumed garden matt would be Â£1 per inch or something


----------



## Dave Spencer (9 Oct 2009)

Try Hobbycraft, Stu. I have a huge roll of cheap foam from there, but it is blue. I suspect they don`t do grey, otherwise I am sure I would have got that colour.

Dave.


----------



## Nick16 (9 Oct 2009)

i got my old one from AE but its the same stuff as a camping roll mat, you can get it at alot of hardware places. Mine under my 240L got so squashed i am considering using a double layer next time.


----------



## Mortis (9 Oct 2009)

You could also try a sheet of neoprene


----------



## John Starkey (9 Oct 2009)

Hi stu I got mine from AE earlier this year,it's a JBL mat and it is 60x45 don't know if there is more choice size wise,oh and it's grey too,
regards john.


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Oct 2009)

cheers all. ive found some on AE for about Â£5 but Ill have a nose in the camping shops in chester tomorrow in case they have any cheap mats


----------



## GHNelson (11 Oct 2009)

Hi Planters
This maybe to late but i use carpet underlay,this is much better just cut to fit.
Take a trip to the local carpet shop ask for any off-cut underlay.
Or you may have some lying around in the loft usually.
hoggie


----------



## 1uke (12 Oct 2009)

Can you not just use the stuff that goes under laminate flooring? Its dirt cheap to!


----------



## paul.in.kendal (13 Oct 2009)

I'm using a 5mm sheet of expanded polystyrene.  It's a bit smaller than the tank all-round, so the tank seems to 'hover' over the cabinet, which looks good.  But I don't yet know if it'll squash right down when the water goes in, as I've STILL not filled it up!


----------



## 1uke (13 Oct 2009)

From what I've been reading people surgest a slight over hang not underhang to make sure the sides arn't suspended and the weight supported.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (13 Oct 2009)

1uke said:
			
		

> From what I've been reading people surgest a slight over hang not underhang to make sure the sides arn't suspended and the weight supported.


That's a bit worrying.  

Sorry for the hijack, but how important is a mat, anyway?  If it's such a vital bit of kit I'm surprised there aren't more online retailers selling them.


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 Oct 2009)

thanks for all the ideas everyone.  ive not had no luck so far but my tank has been delayed again so no rush it seems. AE have been out of stock on the aquapads for a while event though theyve ordered them so it looks like JBL arent supplying at the moment.  B&Q have some nice grey wooden floor underlay but the smallest pack is Â£20.  

Ive got some white floor underlay foam but its the brightest white ever so thats a no go! I might end up getting a couple of clearseal black matts and taping them together


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 Oct 2009)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> 1uke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry paul, didnt see your post before i psoted mine.

Aquariums ltd said that pilkingtons suggest a min of 6mm foam/poly under the tank to preserve the warranty on the glass hence me wanting to put a matt there when I get the right tank.  I dont think the 6mm is set in stone with AQ ltd but best to check if you need to.


----------



## chilled84 (13 Oct 2009)

neopreme works wonders here. Its alaso cheap where i live. Thats what i used for mine.


----------



## Stu Worrall (13 Oct 2009)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> neopreme works wonders here. Its alaso cheap where i live. Thats what i used for mine.


can you buy it online?


----------



## paul.in.kendal (13 Oct 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> sorry paul, didnt see your post before i psoted mine.
> 
> Aquariums ltd said that pilkingtons suggest a min of 6mm foam/poly under the tank to preserve the warranty on the glass hence me wanting to put a matt there when I get the right tank.  I dont think the 6mm is set in stone with AQ ltd but best to check if you need to.


[Groan}This could mean I've got to pick up a hefty (100x45x55) tank, complete with hefty hardscape, to try and get a mat perfectly centred beneath it, then place the tank on the cabinet, again perfectly centred.  All without disturbing the hardscape - any tips?


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Oct 2009)

1uke said:
			
		

> From what I've been reading people surgest a slight over hang not underhang to make sure the sides arn't suspended and the weight supported.



overhang is just as bad (if not worse) because then all the weight is shifted onto the joints of the glass :? 

try your local arts & crafts for neoprene.


----------



## oxy (15 Oct 2009)

What about the tanks which have plastic or metal frame under, is that necessary to put something under? For ex. Juwel manual sad do not put anything under the tank.


----------



## 1uke (15 Oct 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> 1uke said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was saying overhang of the foam to make sure none of the sides were suspeneded. Not overhang of the glass as like you say will stress the joints.


----------



## JAS (15 Oct 2009)

When Aquariums Ltd delivered my five-footer made with 10mm glass, the tank overhung the foam pad by about 5mm in some places, and they didn't seem concerned. If it increases the chance of dumping 400 litres on the floor and they didn't mention it, I'll be grouchy.

That said, I'm not sure there's anything to worry about.

I've always understood that the foam/polystyrene underlay is to even out the surface and prevent pressure points between the cabinet and glass, not to actively support the glass. If the glass base is going to bow/twist and stress the joints, I'm not sure a layer of compressible foam or polystyrene will do much to prevent that. On the flip side, if the surface is level and the glass base is as thick as it should be, I don't think a small overhang would add an appreciable level of stress to it.

Obviously it's a much smaller tank than mine or Paul's, but you only need look at something like the Fluval Edge, with its very thin glass, to see that an overhang should be safe provided the glass is thick enough to take the strain.

Now I'll wait for someone more knowledgeable to come along and tell me I'm completely wrong.


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Oct 2009)

1uke said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fair enough


----------



## ashpitt (16 Oct 2009)

Anybody ever use the camping sleeping mat as replacement for the foam. Something like this http://saitents.tradeindia.com/Exporter ... g-Mat.html
it does come cheap and have lots of color to your liking.

Regards


----------



## paul.in.kendal (17 Oct 2009)

Just been down to my friendly local camping supplies outlet (we have a few of those  ), bought a dark green sleepmat which is now  supporting my tank - good idea Ashpit!


----------



## ashpitt (17 Oct 2009)

No problem Paul. Hope this solved the problem for others as well  
Regards


----------

